# Bonolis resta a Mediaset: tornano Il Senso della Vita e Ciao Darwin



## fabri47 (23 Marzo 2017)

*Paolo Bonolis* non tornerà in Rai (spegnendo le voci di chi lo voleva conduttore del prossimo Festival di Sanremo), ma rinnova con *Mediaset* per altri *due anni*. Lo ha dichiarato il conduttore stesso, in una conferenza stampa tenutasi a Cologno Monzese, assistito dal vicepresidente della rete *Piersilvio Berlusconi* e non è tutto; Bonolis ha anche affermato che tornerà a condurre i suoi programmi più noti ed amati dal pubblico. 

Oltre ad Avanti un altro (che farà staffetta, come al solito, con Caduta Libera di Gerry Scotti) e Music, saranno rispolverati i suoi programmi "classici" e fermi da tempo, come *Il Senso della Vita* (in prime time su *Italia 1* e non più su Canale 5) e *Chi ha incastrato Peter Pan*. Inoltre, condurrà per la seconda volta di fila *Scherzi a Parte*. Ma il ritorno che farà contenti i più è senza dubbio *Ciao Darwin*, che giungerà all'ottava edizione, dopo che la settima, trasmessa nel 2016, ha raccolto davanti alla tv oltre 5 milioni di telespettatori a puntata, confermando il successo delle precedenti. Per Ciao Darwin, però, dovremo aspettare la stagione *2018/19*.


----------



## fabri47 (23 Marzo 2017)

Chissà quanto gli avranno dato, oltre a quello che già prende... E' il miglior conduttore italiano, capace di condurre qualsiasi tipologia di trasmissione ed è l'unico presentatore nostrano paragonabile a quelli americani per capacità ed intrattenimento. E poi la Mediaset spende con i soldi propri, quindi non c'è neanche da indignarsi.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (24 Marzo 2017)

Mi diverte molto come personaggio, 
peccato che proprio non ce la faccio a vedere la tv,
lavora ancora con il suo socio? non ricordo il nome...
insieme erano divertenti


----------



## juventino (24 Marzo 2017)

È uno dei pochissimi che ancora riesce a portare milioni di spettatori a programmi televisivi.


----------



## fabri47 (24 Marzo 2017)

Sono contento per il ritorno de Il Senso della Vita e ci sta metterlo su Italia 1 che, a parte Le Iene, è da anni caduto in basso con programmi squallidi (rimpiango Bim Bum Bam) e magari la presenza di Bonolis può renderlo di nuovo un canale guardabile. 

Music è stato un bell'esperimento che però ha avuto pochissime puntate, di cui la terza assolutamente evitabile vista che era quasi tutta di repliche e nessuno lo sapeva ed infatti sui social c'è stata la polemica. 

Ciao Darwin vabbè, sarà il programma più volgare della televisione italiana (ma se trasmettono la D'urso e Uomini e Donne, va bene anche CD che diventa automaticamente un programma di Piero Angela) però ci sono troppo legato, anche se dovrebbero un pò rinnovarlo. Ho bei ricordi dell'edizione 2007 quando invitavano i cantanti degli anni 80' e facevano i quiz Enzo Paolo Turchi vs Franco Califano che facevano morire dal ridere (Califano una volta rispose alla domanda come si chiama Leopardi il poeta? *Giovanni Leopardi* ahahah). Che ricordi! 

Scherzi a Parte non mi ha mai detto nulla (anche se ho goduto quando hanno trollato Paolo Brosio), Chi ha Incastrato idem, Avanti un Altro è ripetitivo, ma mi fa schiattare dalle risate, specialmente quest'anno dove Laurenti siede vicino a Bonolis ed i concorrenti sono ancora più scemi degli altri anni.



tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Mi diverte molto come personaggio,
> peccato che proprio non ce la faccio a vedere la tv,
> lavora ancora con il suo socio? non ricordo il nome...
> insieme erano divertenti


Si Laurenti ormai è la sua metà, raramente li vedi separati.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Marzo 2017)

Uno dei pochi conduttori che seguo con piacere, l'unico difetto è quando parla di Inter 

Ciao Darwin è il simbolo del trash e dell'idiozia, scemenza a livelli top.
Ma è davero troppo divertente (oltre alla quantità industriale di gnocca ). Uno dei pochi programmi rimasti leggeri e spensierati in una Tv sempre più rigida, ingessata e perbenista.


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Marzo 2017)

Con Ciao Darwin e soprattutto Avanti un altro sta scrivendo pagine squallide di TV

Mi piaceva moltissimo una volta (che risate con Tira e Molla e i primi Chi ha incastrato Peter Pan), poi dopo il periodo dei Pacchi mi è davvero crollato.

Lo detesto quando si da al trash, ma ancor più mi da fastidio quando tenta di fare il serio..
Finto come pochi, vuole sempre parlare lui e di quello che interessa a lui..non lo digerisco davvero più..

Ho provato a vedere l'ultimo suo programma "Music"..non sono riuscito a reggere nemmeno i primi 10 minuti..mi è bastata l'intervista con Simon Le Bon dove fingeva di star improvvisando un dialogo studiato a tavolino nel dettaglio (l'unico più spudorato nelle interviste preparate è Fazio..)..pesantissimo

Per fortuna la Tv la vedo col contagocce..ed è già troppo


----------



## Marilson (24 Marzo 2017)

adoravo Ciao Darwin quando ero ancora ragazzino  .. ricordo che aspettavo con ansia sul tardi quando facevano sfilare le ragazze in biancheria intima


----------



## kolao95 (24 Marzo 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ho bei ricordi dell'edizione 2007 quando invitavano i cantanti degli anni 80' e facevano i quiz Enzo Paolo Turchi vs Franco Califano che facevano morire dal ridere (Califano una volta rispose alla domanda come si chiama Leopardi il poeta? *Giovanni Leopardi* ahahah). Che ricordi!



Ahahahahahh, cosa mi hai ricordato.. Ci fu una scena che mi fece scompisciare che mi ricordo ancora a 10 anni di distanza: mi pare si affrontassero 'belli' e 'brutti', tra i brutti fece quel gioco di cui parli tu un signore che faceva di tutto per mostrare la sua omosessualità e che si trovò a scegliere tra due tematiche sul cui fare la domanda, scelse la banana e non ti dico l'ilarità in studio con Bonolis che se la rideva 
Peccato non si trovino in rete le repliche di quell'edizione.. L'unico video che c'è è la macchina del tempo sempre della sfida 'belli vs brutti', che credo ti ricorderai perché credo fu la scena migliore di tutte le edizioni.
Eccolo


----------



## fabri47 (24 Marzo 2017)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Ahahahahahh, cosa mi hai ricordato.. Ci fu una scena che mi fece scompisciare che mi ricordo ancora a 10 anni di distanza: mi pare si affrontassero 'belli' e 'brutti', tra i brutti fece quel gioco di cui parli tu un signore che faceva di tutto per mostrare la sua omosessualità e che si trovò a scegliere tra due tematiche sul cui fare la domanda, scelse la banana e non ti dico l'ilarità in studio con Bonolis che se la rideva
> Peccato non si trovino in rete le repliche di quell'edizione.. L'unico video che c'è è la macchina del tempo sempre della sfida 'belli vs brutti', che credo ti ricorderai perché credo fu la scena migliore di tutte le edizioni.
> Eccolo


Su dailymotion trovi qualcosa dell'anello mancante (così si chiamava l'edizione del 2007), così come trovi spezzoni, ma anche puntate integrali e delle precedenti. Io ho trovato qualcosa della gabbia neurale e di Califano vs Enzo Paolo Turchi.

Ah si me la ricordo quell'uomo bassino, c'aveva una voce da indemoniato mi faceva morire dal ridere . Si troppo bella quell'edizione.


----------

